# plat.co.jp?



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone purchased anything off this site? Has really cheap japanese squid jigs (10$) and seems to be legit. Just want some other opinions.

thanks


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

do you know how much postage cost? it doesn't say


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.plat.co.jp/english/send/Registered.html Prices are in Yen.

Just ask them, or the price might come up at check out. I've bought reels, rods and other stuff from them in the past and there service is always been first class as is there products. Any thing made in Japan is usually top quality.


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Ive found their "handling" charges can bring their prices above other sites. So it looks good to start with but turns out not the cheapest. Try Digitaka. Or Rakuten, its like a Japan ebay type store.

Pip


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Plat is a good company to deal with. You put together your order and before you finally pay for it you submit it and they will send you a detailed total invoice which includes delivery. I have done this many times with no problem


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

oh sorry to add that there jigs are legit and genuine


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Plat's good.

http://www.japantackle.com/ - good

Rakutan is good if you can figure it out


----------

